# Serge Lutens fragrances, anyone?



## mspixieears (Nov 24, 2005)

I had a dear friend go to Paris, on a fragrance tour, and she was kind enough to pick up a bottle of Bois de Violette EDP which isn't available in Australia.

Well, it arrived the other day! I told her not to send it till I'd paid her back in full for it. It's divine! So sophisticated and not too overwhelming but really stays around for the entire day. It comes in a bottle, with a stopper! Very old world reminiscent.

So...just wondering...any other Serge lovers out there? I've tried Un Lys and am absolutely dying to get it, but 150 AUD keeps disappearing...to MAC purchases!

The man does a damn good floral fragrance though. Sigh of bliss!


----------



## Copper_Sparkle (Nov 29, 2005)

I have Chergui, which I used to love and now gives me a rampaging headache, and Un Bois Vanille, which I've heard Suds & Light makes a really good (and much cheaper) dupe of.

Datura Noir is really nice, but, I much prefer MPG's Secrete Datura to it.


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 30, 2005)

What are Chergui and Datura Noir like? Chergui is newish, isn't it?


----------



## Bettycakes (Dec 26, 2005)

I have Un Bois Vanille and paid a lot for it for someone on MUA to CP it for me (she charged a 'service fee' and high shipping). It's very lovely, but in retrospect I don't know if it was worth my US $140. I've paid half that for fragrances I love more. But it is a very nice and complex fragrance. And I love the bottle.


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bettycakes* 
_I have Un Bois Vanille and paid a lot for it for someone on MUA to CP it for me (she charged a 'service fee' and high shipping). It's very lovely, but in retrospect I don't know if it was worth my US $140. I've paid half that for fragrances I love more. But it is a very nice and complex fragrance. And I love the bottle._

 
On MUA the general consensus seems to be that his florals are far superior to his foody scents - I don't really know if that's true but I thought I'd love Bois Vanille and found it quite...annoying upon testing. So I'm sticking  to his florals - Un Lys I've tried and it's even more phenomenal than Bois de Violette, which is a tough call to make!


----------



## lucylu (Jan 23, 2006)

i love bois vanille but i love all vanilla smells


----------



## texasnative3 (Jun 4, 2014)

I had Fleur d'oranger, but I used it up. I can't find anyone who carries it since the Barney's closed in Dallas. My dream is to get to Paris where the perfume is available. Sigh.


----------



## texasnative3 (Jun 28, 2014)

Has anyone tried to buy Serge Lutens off Amazon?


----------



## VAL4M (Jun 30, 2014)

Nope but purchased from beauty encounter and never got any problem! love that site!


----------

